# Puppia Harness



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

For those who use a Puppia harness: is this an over the head type or step in and do they offer both. I can't imagine Colbie sitting still in order to safely put on something over her head.

Thanks.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee quickly outgrew his Puppia harness, as the neck/head opening is not adjustable. Getting the harness over his head is no problem, though. When I pick up his harness or leash, he runs toward me and shoves his head at me. He knows harness = going bye-bye.

I found a wonderful harness at Unleashed (PetCo's boutique store). It is Petco brand, which worried me, but it is now my favorite harness. I described it more fully in the thread "The Ride Home."


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

i think they only have an over the head type. i wish audrey shoved her head in front of me but she doesn't... still it's still not too hard to get it over her head. 

i bought the small and remember she was too small for it even when it was tightened all the way when she was a puppy. She's around 9 lbs. now and the small still fits her but i have to make it as big as possible. 

i'm not a huge fan of the harness though since it creates matts.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

This is the one I use for Whimsy.

http://video.petco.com/v/33419/petco-adjustable-mesh-harness-for-dogs/


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

The Puppia Sports Harness does not go over the head, it has a Velcro closure and adjustable slip buckle that close on the dogs back.
11 lb Piper wears size M

Amazon.com: Puppia Vest Dog Harness Red Small: Pet Supplies

We also like Pinkaholic NY harnesses-they have two Velcro neck and underbelly closures and come in really cute colors/designs. They run small.
9-10 lbs Riley wears M
11 lbs Piper wears L

Amazon.com: Pinkaholic New York Motley Pinka Harness for Dogs, Brown, Medium: Pet Supplies
Here are Piper and Riley in their matching Pinkaholic harness


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

whimsy said:


> This is the one I use for Whimsy.
> 
> http://video.petco.com/v/33419/petco-adjustable-mesh-harness-for-dogs/


I got one of these for Benji. The x small is too big for him now, but I will really like it when he grows into it..


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

They're step-in. Ludo's outgrown his xs and I need to order another although I'm finding he actually does fine on a collar/leash. How big is Colby? I could mail you my xs - he won't be using it anymore. (Although I think Ludo is very small for his age.)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have used the same kind of harness for Zoey and started with a x small at about 12 weeks. She now wears a medium. The brand is called I Puppyone. Its held up for about 2 years now. Maddie has a more expensive one that doesn't have a name on it. But was suppose to help her from pulling to much. I have no idea if it works any different than the other because she still pulls  But maybe it helps from straining her front legs.( She has a bum elbow) I don't keep the harnesses on them for more than a few hours. Neither have gotten mats from them. I don't think I would like Velcro because of hair getting caught in it? Both go over the head and the sisters don't mind.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a few of these puppia harnesses. They do not go over the head.

http://www.pocketpuppies.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=213


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Pipersmom said:


> The Puppia Sports Harness does not go over the head, it has a Velcro closure and adjustable slip buckle that close on the dogs back.
> 11 lb Piper wears size M
> 
> Amazon.com: Puppia Vest Dog Harness Red Small: Pet Supplies
> ...


They look adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

